# Simple Sound to Servo controler



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I just wanted to share what I have been working on since I joined this forum. I started watching videos of everyone's props and decided that I wanted to build a talking skull. During my research on how to make one I came across this circuit. It looked simple and low cost enough for my needs. So I started designing a home etch board based on the Scary Terry circuit.

I have my prototype working now I and I am very pleased with the way it works. I am still new to Halloween so I don't have the skull yet but I'm not the type of person to let a little thing like that stand in the way of development. I hope to have the etch files cleaned up and will make them available to anyone here who wishes to use them in a few days.

I am providing a link to a video of this little board in action for your enjoyment. I would like to Thank Steve(Halstaff) for providing me with the audio file used in this video.






Tyler


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I don't see a way to edit the original. Added a picture of the board layout.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The ST board is awesome - I've built a couple of them myself & love them. Carl Cowley at Cowlacious sells them, too.

I love the dinosaur!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I really like the audio sensitivity you have with your set up. I have one of the earlier ST boards and it tends to drive wide open on the servo with most sound.


----------



## hollowhornbear (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Tyler, this looks like just the thing i'm looking for, any chance you could post a parts list and labelled layout. As i see you have 4 pots and the ST board only has 3, i know very little about electronics but can solder up a board, if i know what goes where.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I meant to update this thread the other day but could not attach files. I now have the required 10 posts so here we go. I am attaching pfd files for the bottom copper layer and the top component placement. The eagle files are stored over at DIYC. I'm not sure if you need to be a member over there to access the File Library so If you need I can send them via Email if needed.

View attachment 2578


View attachment 2579


For the BOM I got everything from taydaelectronics.com. This BOM should build 2 of these boards. Parts to build just 1 did not meat the $5 minimum order so I doubled it up. 

```
Part							qty 	price	subtotal

220K OHM 1/4W 5% Carbon Film Resistor	 		10	$0.01	$0.10	
100nF 0.1uF 100V 5% Mylar Film Capacitor		8	$0.05	$0.40	
1K OHM 1/4W 5% Carbon Film Resistor	 		10	$0.01	$0.10	
47K OHM 1/4W 5% Carbon Film Resistor			10	$0.01	$0.10	
5K OHM Trimpot Variable Resistor 6mm	 		2	$0.06	$0.12	
1K OHM Trimpot Variable Resistor 6mm	 		2	$0.06	$0.12	
10K OHM 1/4W 5% Carbon Film Resistor	 		20	$0.01	$0.20	
1N914 Small Signal Diode 200mA 100V 			2	$0.02	$0.04	
LM1458N LM1458 1458 IC DUAL OPERATIONAL AMPLIFIER 	2	$0.49	$0.98	
10uF 25V 105C Radial Electrolytic Capacitor 5x11mm	2	$0.01	$0.02	
2.2K OHM 1/4W 5% Carbon Film Resistor			10	$0.01	$0.10	
CD4066 4066 IC CMOS QUAD BILATERAL SWITCH 		2	$0.22	$0.44	
470 OHM 1/4W 5% Carbon Film Resistor 			10	$0.01	$0.10	
4.7K 4K7 OHM 1/4W 5% Carbon Film Resistor		10	$0.01	$0.10	
22K OHM 1/4W 5% Carbon Film Resistor	 		10	$0.01	$0.10	
50K OHM Trimpot Variable Resistor 6mmE	 		4	$0.06	$0.24	
10nF 0.01uF 100V 5% Mylar Film Capacitors 		2	$0.04	$0.08	
NE555 IC 555 Timer DIP-8				2	$0.13	$0.26	
2.2uF 50V 105C Radial Electrolytic Capacitor 5x11mm	2	$0.01	$0.02	
4.7uF 16V 105C Radial Electrolytic Capacitor 5x11mm	2	$0.01	$0.02	
2N3904 NPN General Propose Transistor 			2	$0.01	$0.02	
LED 3mm Red 						4	$0.02	$0.08	
40 Pin 2.54 mm Single Row Pin Header Strip 		1	$0.15	$0.15
DG301 Screw Terminal Block 3 Positions 5mm		2	$0.15	$0.30	
DG301 Screw Terminal Block 2 Positions 5mm		2	$0.10	$0.20	
14 pin DIP IC Socket Adaptor Solder Type		2	$0.05	$0.10	
8 pin DIP IC Socket Adaptor Solder Type			4	$0.02	$0.08	
3.5mm Stereo Enclosed Socket				2	$0.22	$0.44	

Total									$5.01
```
I have also started a Wiki page over at DIYC that should help you get it going.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool. One of tyese days, I'll be able to build one of those.


----------



## hollowhornbear (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for that, hopefully i can now make one.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Hey, lovin' that evil dinosaur! That was awesome. I almost like him better than a talking skull. Those are everywhere. But a talking, evil dinosaur? That rocks hard!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments the dino was really just a quick and dirty solution because watching a servo move back and forth was boring. But I have been pleased with the results and I hope to find a place for him besides just on the test bench. I do have one other video that features him here 
Tyler


----------



## MaxSinister (Sep 24, 2010)

Great job Tyler! The action and sensitivity seem really good.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

After waiting nearly a month my slow boat form China finality came to shore with my servos and I got my first talking skull built.Here is a video of it in action. 




Tyler


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

I would love to have a board like this but I've never done an "etch" myself. What would I need to do this?

Hey Tyler, have you ever considered having this board made up like the programmable prop controller? I loved assembling that one.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Jack Is Back said:


> I would love to have a board like this but I've never done an "etch" myself. What would I need to do this?
> 
> Hey Tyler, have you ever considered having this board made up like the programmable prop controller? I loved assembling that one.


Steve (Halstaff) had a few made up a year or so ago but I think they have all been used. He was talking about re spinning it with audio jacks rather than the screw terminals that I used. I don't know how close he is to making the order or if there will be any extras but that might be an option.

If Steve does not have any I might have one or two laying around here somewhere. I always etch spares just not sure if I built them all up yet. Give me a few days to search around.

Tyler


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

I downloaded the eagle files and submitted it for a free quote to Pentalogix and it definitely is expensive for just 1 board @ $92 but if you order a hundred they're only $7.38 each. Of course that's quite a bit of cash and way more boards than I would need at the moment.

I know Halstaff is busy with his big 2013 project at the moment. I've been watching his thread.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I have no experience with Pentalogix but that sounds very high price for a board that size. I would not recommend sending those Eagle files out for production. I didn't spend the time to make everything board house ready. for example the text on the silkscreen might not be vector so it might scale in odd ways and not fit on the PCB correctly. I'll dig around a little and see what I can come up with.

Edit: High price may have been a poor choice of words. That PCB is probably higher quality than we require. I would expect that it's gold plated and very high quality. Since we plan to solder about $3 worth of the cheapest parts avaliable a top quality PCB is not what we are looking for.

Tyler


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I love the dino.
Haunted toy's under a child's bed. One or two more and you could have them plotting against the child/parents.


----------



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

tstraub said:


> I have no experience with Pentalogix but that sounds very high price for a board that size. I would not recommend sending those Eagle files out for production. I didn't spend the time to make everything board house ready. for example the text on the silkscreen might not be vector so it might scale in odd ways and not fit on the PCB correctly. I'll dig around a little and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Edit: High price may have been a poor choice of words. That PCB is probably higher quality than we require. I would expect that it's gold plated and very high quality. Since we plan to solder about $3 worth of the cheapest parts avaliable a top quality PCB is not what we are looking for.
> 
> Tyler


 Will they be made available for purchase as your other board? Would be intrested in a few of them


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

how did you get the board to only recognize the vocals?.. love it btw


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

The audio is split left and right channel. The left channel goes only to the speakers and contains all the sounds you hear. The right channel only contains beeps in time with the vocals and is feed only to the circuit board. So the board never hears any of the background sounds.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

hhhmm my speakers come out of the computer on a mono cable.. not sure how to set that up


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

No need for a computer at all. You just need any device capable of stereo sound. A cheap MP3 player works great


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

we run a light show for halloween.. would want everything together.. I can program the servos with my software.. if I can get them set up right.. waiting for my honey to put together the moving skull .. may do it myself if he doesn't get moving.. LOL


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this thread. Tstraub, your ST board is fantastic!. I have been looking for a board just like this for a Grimm Reaper I have plans for as well as for a small mannequin. If these boards ever become available, please let me know. I love how it works with the toy dino, very cool!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd be interested in a board to if you ever decide to make more!


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I too would like to see more on how the beep track is created. Is it with Audacity?


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a short video that shows the process. This is not my video just one that I found very useful to show the process.


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

tstraub said:


> I have no experience with Pentalogix but that sounds very high price for a board that size. I would not recommend sending those Eagle files out for production. I didn't spend the time to make everything board house ready. for example the text on the silkscreen might not be vector so it might scale in odd ways and not fit on the PCB correctly. I'll dig around a little and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Edit: High price may have been a poor choice of words. That PCB is probably higher quality than we require. I would expect that it's gold plated and very high quality. Since we plan to solder about $3 worth of the cheapest parts avaliable a top quality PCB is not what we are looking for.
> 
> Tyler


That's good to know, the price did seem a little steep. Of course if the price is right and the demand is there I'd love to get some inexspensive boards fabricated. I can use boards from Radio Shack but it all goes so much faster when it's just plug & play plus a little solder.

Thanks for all your effort and hard work.


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

Have you had a chance to do any digging? 

I know you've been busy with your servo tester and I'm all in for that when its ready.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I did find one extra home etch board but its not drilled yet. If you want it I can try to get it on the drill press this afternoon and send it you way.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

tstraub said:


> Parts to build just 1 did not meat the $5 minimum order so I doubled it up.


That sounds like the best news of all!

Now if we could get the cost of the boards down a bit. I would order 4-5 myself if we could get the board under $10, I would only need about 3 but would build the rest to give away to a couple of friends that I owe a favor too.


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

tstraub said:


> I did find one extra home etch board but its not drilled yet. If you want it I can try to get it on the drill press this afternoon and send it you way.


I would hate to take your board, you might need it some time. I would rather get some boards build for myself and for anyone else who would like to assemble them.

I'm guessing there are places that you've dealt with that are more affordable then what I've found. Of course if it's too much work I understand. We're all very busy with life in general.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I think Halstaff is still planing to order some. His new layout is more user friendly anyway it uses 3.5mm audio jacks instead of the screw terms I used. I bet if we twist his arm a little during Wednesdays Haunt Tech video chat we can get some PCBs made.


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

I like that idea.


----------



## budude (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Tyler - I stole - err borrowed - the Eagle files from DIYC and made a few very minor changes and had some boards made up. I should get them in a couple weeks and the parts are pretty cheap as well. I'll be using them to run jaw-only servos in four skulls. Thanks for the board work!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Brian I'm glad you could make use of the files.


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

budude said:


> Hey Tyler - I stole - err borrowed - the Eagle files from DIYC and made a few very minor changes and had some boards made up. I should get them in a couple weeks and the parts are pretty cheap as well. I'll be using them to run jaw-only servos in four skulls. Thanks for the board work!


Will your boards be available to others? It's nice to share.


----------



## cseutter (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm a little late to the party, but I too would be interested in a prefab board to assemble as I've not done any etching. If there are any updated files that I could send off to have the boards made or there is a supply already available please let me know.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I do not have any stock of production PCBs for this circuit but I know of two members here who have made small production runs on this board. Maybe one of them has a few extras. How many do you need? I can try to contact the members for you. Or they might chime in they are both around the forums regularly


----------



## cseutter (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply and the information. I was thinking 1, but with my luck and the way things get out of control, it might be better to have more than 1. If need be, I could order them if I had the files to send off.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a few of the boards on hand. Shoot me a pm if you're interested in buying a couple.


----------



## chrisc (Nov 12, 2013)

dude you rock!!...great work.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes he does!!!


----------

